# My first flock



## dawn_francis (Mar 20, 2013)

My girls just arrived today! Aren't they adorable? 2 Buff Orpingtons and 1 black Jersey Giant and 1 Barred Plymouth. They were hungry right out of the box!
]


----------



## Tabba11 (Mar 31, 2013)

They are adorable!


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Precious!!!


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

fab. keep the pics coming


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

White jersey giant? Or is that the plymouth? Oh wait I retread it, black jersey giant. Must be the Plymouth. Cute! So big already.


----------



## jenntx (Apr 3, 2013)

So cute!!!


----------



## dawn_francis (Mar 20, 2013)

Had a scare this morning. We woke up to no electricity and 4 sweet chicks huddled up to keep warm. I filled 1 liter soda bottles up with hot water and laid them in there. The radiant heat from the water kept them warm for about an hour. We refilled with hot water until power was restored 4 hours later. Poor things! Now that their lamp is back on, they are happy as can be.


----------



## Siriuslaminin (Apr 7, 2013)

dawn_francis said:


> My girls just arrived today! Aren't they adorable? 2 Buff Orpingtons and 1 black Jersey Giant and 1 Barred Plymouth. They were hungry right out of the box!
> ]


Pretty little babies


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Congrats, very cute.


----------

